# Any usable graphic cards on FreeBSD/amd64?



## MorgothV8 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have one problem (since 2005)
Got AMD64 cpu (Athlon 64 2800+)
Got FreeBSD 5.X, 6.X, 7.X amd64

Which GPU is really supported on this architecture??
NVIDIA is supported only on i386
ATI is *NOT* supported on FreeBSD

I'm planning to buy entire new computer, only GPU is a problem.... seems there is NO GPU that is supported 

NVIDIA GTX260 seems OK for me, but I doesn't want to stay on 32bit, because I will have at least 4 GB RAM (possible 8)

Any ideas??

Please....


----------



## richardpl (Nov 20, 2008)

Try intel, 965 and higher are pretty fast. (but older are also very good)


----------



## zeiz (Nov 20, 2008)

I tried several OS on AMD64 and I didn't notice any advantage but troubles.
I believe that 64bit is the future but so far...looks like not everything is ready for it. I have 4GB of ram and i386 runs excellent while 86_64 - more slow. Also no drivers etc. 
What exactly attracts you in 64 and how you plan to use more than 4GB of ram ?


----------



## Black (Nov 20, 2008)

Why not use ATI?

You'll have out of box support on r1xx-r3xxx (not sure of r4xx)
It's not to hard to get accelerated graphics even with R5xx family (If you need only 2d graphics all you'll need to build is recent driver radeon or radeonhd, and recent version of drm modules, it is pretty match simple to build driver and drm git tree.)
As soon as r6xx 3d hardware programming info will get public, we'll also have acceleration support on r6xx.

3D acceleration will require recent Mesa, but it will come in probably when ports get unfrozen along side with new Xorg.


----------



## aragon (Nov 20, 2008)

ATI cards work in FreeBSD, but only older cards offer 3D support.  I'm running an RV620 based card on my amd64 system and it's rock stable - just no 3D acceleration.

Having said that, do the Intel drivers support 3D acceleration?


----------



## MorgothV8 (Nov 21, 2008)

> Try intel, 965 and higher are pretty fast. (but older are also very good)


OK, maybe, but Intel has relative slow GPUs in comparision to ATI or NVidia
I need something with ps40 and vs40 (like on GTX260 and Cgraph)
I need to program a lot of shaders (currently using M$ and Cg unfortunately) and I hope I can do it on any BSD* ?

I have problems with shaders even with i386, bot generally it can be done (just need to do a lot of configuring stuff), but with the new computer I want to switch to 64bit.... but it seems impossible rigth now 

Any ATI support for REAL/ultra fast 3D (like in M$), for example most recent HadeonHD or something....

Any Intel card comparable to (for example) GTX260?? If so, I can use Intel....

Thanks for info.



> ATI cards work in FreeBSD, but only older cards offer 3D support.


It means they are not working for me. Work means FULL support for me, and I dont want to use old/depreceted GPU on new computer

Any options with new cards and amd64 and FULL 3d pixel/vertex/geometry shaders??



> What exactly attracts you in 64 and how you plan to use more than 4GB of ram ?


Just buying new computer with probably 8 Gb of RAM, using 32bit OS is waste-of-resources....
PAE is not usably in real life, 95% of drivers dont work with PAE


----------



## Black (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, there are no drivers for FreeBSD/amd64 which support OpenGL 3.0 extensions and thus ps4 and vs4 level shaders.

Only *nix options is some x86_64 Linux distro or Sun's Solaris, which are supported by nVidia.

And I think even on Linux/Windows/Solaris only nVidia currently provides OpenGL 3.0 extensions in their drivers.


----------



## susanth (Nov 21, 2008)

zeiz said:
			
		

> What exactly attracts you in 64 and how you plan to use more than 4GB of ram ?



FreeBSD is a powerful server OS.
64 bit is the future;
Multi cores are highly useful for servers, which handle large number of user sessions that are CPU time intensive in nature.
(for example think of MySQL Serving Huge Database... )

Way to use RAM ! Think of deploying a web application with more than 1000s of Simultaneous users with Resource intensive WEB 2.0 Applications.

Ability to handle More RAM & More CPU Cores are always welcome for a Server OS. And FreeBSD does it.


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 21, 2008)

zeiz said:
			
		

> I tried several OS on AMD64 and I didn't notice any advantage but troubles.
> I believe that 64bit is the future but so far...looks like not everything is ready for it. I have 4GB of ram and i386 runs excellent while 86_64 - more slow. Also no drivers etc.
> What exactly attracts you in 64 and how you plan to use more than 4GB of ram ?


If you're really running i386 with 4GB of RAM, you most likely only use ~3GB of them. Unless you use PAE, which seems to cause worlds of trouble for everyone I know who tried it.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Nov 21, 2008)

I was searching for this environment for years (HighGPU with shaders and UNIX *BSD)
If OpenGL 3.0 is not supported on BSD then

1. Which GPU is best for future-coming FreeBSD 7.1 i386 (and what is the max OpenGL extensions supported on this arch)

2. Which GPU is best for future-coming FreeBSD 7.1 amd64 (and what is the max OpenGL extensions supported on this arch)

I really need shaders (developing project using shaders), the project is max possibly portable (GLUT, GLEW, C(not C++ currently) and NO OS specific features), I need to port it into BSD (bvecause I love this system) but still dont know what GPU will be best for me.

Suppose I can (for a moment) stay with i386 7.1 (with 8GB RAM limitet to +/- 3GB), what card seems to be the best, which one will probably have some amd64 drivers in predictible future?

Thanks a lot for all of You


----------



## adamk (Nov 21, 2008)

I have happily used an ATI radeon x1950 under FreeBSD/amd64.  It worked well enough to run compiz and play nearly every open source 3D game (sometimes having to adjust the quality of the game downwards). Here is the output of glxinfo:


```
name of display: :0.0                                                          
display: :0  screen: 0                                                         
direct rendering: Yes                                                          
server glx vendor string: SGI                                                  
server glx version string: 1.2                                                 
server glx extensions:                                                         
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,  
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,      
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample,           
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group                            
client glx vendor string: SGI                                                  
client glx version string: 1.4                                                 
client glx extensions:                                                         
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,     
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,      
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,                           
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,      
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,       
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                  
GLX version: 1.2                                                               
GLX extensions:                                                                
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,     
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control,         
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control,
    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.2
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging,
    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters,
    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,
    GL_MESAX_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos,
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution,
    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,
    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,
    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,
    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,
    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate,
    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,
    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,
    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,
    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,
    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program,
    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,
    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

3 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x76 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

16 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x77  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x78  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x79  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x7a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x7b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x7c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x7d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x7e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x7f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x80  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x81  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x82  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x83  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x84  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x85  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x86  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```

This is probably the best performing 3D card under FreeBSD/amd64 at the moment, and will be for a while.  There is no timetable for FreeBSD/amd64 support for nvidia cards.

Adam


----------



## MorgothV8 (Nov 21, 2008)

OK, quite good but:


> client glx version string: 1.4


is not enough...


----------



## macbias (Nov 21, 2008)

MorgothV8, i'm only a new fbsd/nix user but have been fishing around for info on this since it concerns me much, and i just think it is a bad time to invest good money right now.

nvidia's problem is technical and mention they need changes to the kernel code (i don't know the details or specifics) - or need some genius employee. and right now i don't think there is any clues for what's going to happen after 7.1 is finally released.

ati i heard had released some type of information to open-source developers to help in their developement a few months back, but i am not sure on the specifics either.

(i am not interested in anything else) i think ati will have proper support first, but i prefer nvidia much more (1. i had nvidia before; 2. ati i feel no longer support their older cards properly in windows, which says a lot even if you have latest and greatest). having said that, i might go for that anyway if it comes shortly.

personally i have settled for a basic ati r300 for now, because it was cheap and don't want to work with i386 (i am building a audio/video workstation).

also, i have been hoping someone would make a sticky somewhere on this subject and track progress.


----------



## adamk (Nov 21, 2008)

MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> OK, quite good but:
> 
> is not enough...



Unfortunately, that's as good as your are going to get under FreeBSD/amd64, though.

Adam


----------



## MorgothV8 (Nov 21, 2008)

OK then,
So what with i386 (lets say i will stay on 32bit now)
Are drivers for GTX260 quite good? Are there problems with newest ATI cards? Can I force shaders to work on FreeBSD 7.1 i386?


----------



## adamk (Nov 21, 2008)

You will need an nvidia card to do what you want on FreeBSD, but I can't really comment on how they perform.

Adam


----------



## Black (Nov 21, 2008)

MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> OK then,
> So what with i386 (lets say i will stay on 32bit now)
> Are drivers for GTX260 quite good? Are there problems with newest ATI cards? Can I force shaders to work on FreeBSD 7.1 i386?



Here you can find list of chips supported by nVidia FreeBSD/i386 drivers http://us.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/177.82/README/appendix-e.html

AMD/ATI cards on FreeBSD/i386 performs the same as on FreeBSD/amd64, and no change expected as the drivers also the same.
FreeBSD is not supported by official AMD/ATI drivers, only by open-source one.


----------



## macbias (Nov 21, 2008)

the GTX260 is listed on the link Black posted, and if u think you wuld be happy with i386, go with nvidia. i had a 6800gt and worked really well - compiz fusion and all. their drivers are good.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html

i don't know how well radeonhd drivers are at moment for ati, but if they work well on i386, they shuld work on amd64.


----------



## adamk (Nov 21, 2008)

radeonhd is simply a 2D driver.  It does not, by itself, support any 3D acceleration.  That is entirely handled by Mesa, and the r300 driver.  However, the opengl support provided by that driver is not enough for his needs.

Adam


----------



## macbias (Nov 21, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> radeonhd is simply a 2D driver.  It does not, by itself, support any 3D acceleration.  That is entirely handled by Mesa, and the r300 driver.  However, the opengl support provided by that driver is not enough for his needs.
> 
> Adam



so the only real option is nvidia/i386? (excluding intel?)

i think ati need fglrx, but that was only available on linux, and actually broken on latest gentoo/x64 and some other dists. (not all).

i still think it is a bit of an awkward time to be spending good money on video cards. developers seems very busy with 7.1 and current at moment, things might change for nvidia x64, which i would prefer, but if they don't, you might be better off with ati in the long run. or get a cheaper 2nd hand nvidia for now


----------



## Fynd (Nov 24, 2008)

*nVidia Option:*
I believe your best option is FreeBSD/i386 with that aforementioned nVidia 260 card.  You can find the latest i386 binary drivers(updated Nov. 14, 2008) here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd_180.06.html, and info about them at the nvnews link below.

If you wish to eventually use an nVidia card on FreeBSD/amd64, then you may want to participate in fulfilling one or more of these requests from nVidia so that they can begin releasing a native FreeBSD driver on a somewhat regular schedule, akin to the Linux releases: http://wiki.freebsd.org/NvidiaFeatureRequests - June 2006 to Current

If you would like more information on this subject, here's a link to a BSD_Talk(Will Backman) interview with Andy Ritger and Christian Zander from nVidia: http://bsdtalk.blogspot.com/2006/07/bsdtalk054-interview-with-andy-ritger.html - July 2006

When it comes to nVidia native driver support, Christian Zander is still very much active in getting that done, as you can see here with the latest drivers he has posted: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=47 - Nov. 14, 2008

*ATi Option:*

On the ATi front, the 4800 series(r700) of cards are fantastic; however, they have yet to assign anyone from their home office to work towards getting a FreeBSD native driver going.  They did have some sort of deal with Novell to expedite work on the radeonhd driver, however.

About 1-2 years ago, there was a port project for fglrx, which was a FreeBSD port of ATi's binary driver for linux.  Eventually the maintainer of that port moved onto other things and the fglrx project site expired.

The current status of Novell and the x11 community's work towards r600/700 support for the radeonhd driver is here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Njg2Mw - Nov. 18, 2008

----------------------
Hope this helps, best regards.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all of You
I will probably buy GTX260 and stay with i386 at this moment, waitin' for amd64 drivers....
Also buy only 4Gb of RAM, because 8Gb will be wast-of-money then.

Thanks.


----------



## CLUBTURBO (Nov 25, 2008)

[..]


----------



## Oko (Nov 25, 2008)

MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> I have one problem (since 2005)
> Got AMD64 cpu (Athlon 64 2800+)
> Got FreeBSD 5.X, 6.X, 7.X amd64
> 
> ...



Buy yourself a nice SUN Blade (sparc64 only) or even better nice SGI workstation and do not waist time with NVidia, ATi and OpenGL(FreeBSD).
Older Blades are dirt cheap at list in U.S ($500-600). 
SGI is better but more expensive. You can get new SGI workstation for 
CAD development probably for about $10 000.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Nov 26, 2008)

Too expensive.
If I had 10 k$ I will spent it for organising expedition into 
Svalbard or Franz Josef land or Severnaya Zemlya....

Computer is important, but not so far...


----------



## matteo@ (Nov 26, 2008)

MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> Too expensive.
> If I had 10 k$ I will spent it for organising expedition into
> Svalbard or Franz Josef land or Severnaya Zemlya....



If you do, please poke me, I want to go there too.
=)

I also think this thread can end here. Thanks.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 8, 2008)

And one more question
I curently have Radeon 9200SE GC in my computer. It is very unstable with DRI and evenrt without DRI and only using XV extension (on both FreeBSD i386 and amd64: 6.2, 6.3, 6.4, 7.0)
What old GC can be used temporarily (with AGP interface), are drivers of GeForce 6XXX (example: 6600GT AGP) stable enough?? (I mean driver from X.org or from NVidia for FreeBSD i386)?
Are there any changes to have stable DRI and XV on some old AGP card (radeon really is unstable, I've tested all options, even "NoAccel" "true" causes XV hangs system from time to time)
Please help! What AGP GC is STABLE on FreeBSD 6.4 i386??


----------



## adamk (Dec 8, 2008)

I've had lots of luck with agp radeon cards under FreeBSD.  You should seriously consider reporting these stability problems to the correct people.

Adam


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 8, 2008)

i've read a lot of manuals of Xorg, dri, drm, ati, radeon etc. and still unstable.... but with some options it can use XV for some hours but later hangs.... 
I noticed it happens mostly when using wireless usb keyboard.... but... is it important?? Device driver confilct UKBD with RADEON ??


----------



## richardpl (Dec 9, 2008)

Are you sure that it is Xorg fault and not ukbd?


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quite sure, because it happenns ONLY when wathing movies using mplayer -vo xv, or -vo gl (terribly slow) or -vo sdl, when in console mode it never happens, and when I tried to start KDE once (normally using FVWM) it started but system was very unstable - max 5 minutes of continuous work, even without any video.... so I guess it is a video-driver-related problem.


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm using the recent DRI/Xorg stuff on newer ATI cards.

Not great but getting there. Haven't tried on FreeBSD, the card is in a non-multiboot Linux box. Won't restore console etc. But starts up and does things with a X1650/R535.


----------



## nakal (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea, if someone is working on mesa/drm for R600/R700 chipsets? The project has made a large step forward by implementing some important parts. I've heard that Linux already has support to use the free drivers.

Last time I checked out the git branch, I got:

```
link_elf_obj: symbol r600_do_cp_stop undefined
KLD file radeon.ko - could not finalize loading
```

It's making me really sad. Obviously some low-level routines are missing.


----------



## adamk (Jan 4, 2009)

Robert Noland (rnoland@) was looking at the code.  There are a number of items that have to be ported over for r600 DRM to work, including all new GART support for those cards, as I understand it.  I'm not sure if he got any further than just looking at it (he's a busy guy).  You can ask on the freebsd-x11 mailing list, or even poke him on IRC (#dri-devel on freenode) if you want.


----------



## crsd (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm using NVIDIA 8600GT with xf86-video-nv. Seems to work fine (except for no support for Xv extension), even got it working dual head (many thanks to Aaron Plattner for pointing me in the right direction) using xrandr.


----------



## nakal (Jan 4, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if he got any further than just looking at it (he's a busy guy).  You can ask on the freebsd-x11 mailing list, or even poke him on IRC (#dri-devel on freenode) if you want.



I pretty sure that everyone is quite busy and mostly I get ignored on mailing lists. Second thing is, I really don't want to disturb anyone.

I just hope that the developers understand that implementing this stuff would make a whole bunch of people happy. And I think it increases the value of FreeBSD on the desktop.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Jan 7, 2009)

*** ATTENTION! ***

I've found WHY my GPU was so unstable.
Installing FreeBSD 7.1 I first installed all Xorg + mplayer with XV
It worked FINE with GLX, DRI ENABLED!

When I installed snd_cmi driver (Cmedia sound card) it started to hang
When *NOT* using sound-driver (snd_cmi.ko) ALL is stable, USB keyboard, DRI, GLX, simply ALL, USB2.0 pendrive (EHCI)
When using snd_cmi then EHCI is unstable, DRI, GLX is unstable, ukbd is unstable

that __horrible__ sound driver caused ALL my problems
I have removed sound card (PCI) and all is super-ok

I've tried that trick on 6.2amd64, 6.4i386, 7.1i386, 7.0i386 -> all systems were OK without this card, and NONE was ok with it...

Now using integrated sound on-board VIA (K8TNEO)

I wonder only if driver snd_cmi is corrupt, or my sound-card is damaged??


----------



## MorgothV8 (Mar 27, 2009)

I finally bought new computer. It is AMD with NVIDIA 9800 GT (260 was too expensive, and its price raised - we have now very expensive USD in Poland and all prices has risen). I will try FreeBSD 7.1 I386 first, it has official NVIDIA's support... I will tel You how it performs...

And...


> If you do, please poke me, I want to go there too.


Heading to Siberia in January 2010, it is some kind of initial/test expedition into Vorkuta and frozen coast of Kara Sea (Karskie Morze, Karskoe More, ÐšÐ°Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¾Ðµ ÐœÐ¾Ñ€Ðµ). It is 400 beyond artic circle in the middle of polar-night.
If You are still intrested contact me.... , the best way is to send me an @mail (I read this forum only few times per month)
mailto: Lukasz.Gryglicki@innsoft.com.pl

PS: passport and russian visa is required


----------



## crsd (Mar 27, 2009)

MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> Kara Sea (Karskie Morze)



"Karskoe More" would be more correct :e

Sorry for OT.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Mar 27, 2009)

OK i written it in my native, polish, added also in russian, and MORE correct would be in cyrillica
EDIT:
I've bought AMD X2 with 4Gb RAM and NVidia's 9800 GT
It works splendid, all openGL hw supported, using /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver on FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE i386.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got compiz-fusion + emerald working quite well with an ATI Radeon X1950 and 7-STABLE/AMD64.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 1, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> "Karskoe More" would be more correct :e
> 
> Sorry for OT.



Not when speaking Polish.


----------

